# IGF-1lr3 reconstitution



## Bigmac7887 (Jun 22, 2014)

Hey everyone I just received my IGF in the mail today and will be reconstituting it once my acetic acid comes in. The only question i have is that i always see 0.6% acetic acid but the kind i ordered says its only 0.5% ( this kind to be exact) https://www.mooremedical.com/index.c...PID=8841&spx=1
Will it be okay to use this instead?


----------



## blergs. (Jun 23, 2014)

Bigmac7887 said:


> Hey everyone I just received my IGF in the mail today and will be reconstituting it once my acetic acid comes in. The only question i have is that i always see 0.6% acetic acid but the kind i ordered says its only 0.5% ( this kind to be exact) https://www.mooremedical.com/index.c...PID=8841&spx=1
> Will it be okay to use this instead?



Dont use AA at all... its a miss understood myth around the forums now..... use bac water...  only one actually used in research was WATERLESS AA..... you dont want to pin that....  use bac water, or show me any  legit study with AA n peps and ill send you 100$.... you wont find it... for good reason...

_" __*Glacial acetic acid* is a trivial name for water-free (anhydrous) acetic acid. Similar to the German name Eisessig (ice-vinegar),  the name comes from the ice-like crystals that form slightly below room  temperature at 16.6 °C (61.9 °F) (the presence of 0.1% water lowers its  melting point by 0.2 °C).[SUP][11][/SUP]_
_A common abbreviation for acetic acid is AcOH, where Ac stands for the acetyl group CH[SUB]3[/SUB]−C(=O)−. Acetate (CH[SUB]3[/SUB]COO[SUP]&#150;[/SUP]) is abbreviated AcO[SUP]&#150;[/SUP]. The Ac is not to be confused with the abbreviation for the chemical element actinium.[SUP][12][/SUP] To better reflect its structure, acetic acid is often written as CH[SUB]3[/SUB]&#150;C(O)OH, CH[SUB]3[/SUB]&#150;C(=O)OH, CH[SUB]3[/SUB]COOH, and CH[SUB]3[/SUB]CO[SUB]2[/SUB]H. In the context of acid-base reactions, the abbreviation HAc is sometimes used,[SUP][13][/SUP] where Ac instead stands for acetate. Acetate is the ion resulting from loss of H[SUP]+[/SUP] from acetic acid. The name acetate can also refer to a salt containing this anion, or an ester of acetic acid.[SUP][14][/SUP]_

 "


----------



## Bigmac7887 (Jun 23, 2014)

Oh really that's interesting, I always read BA water would make it degrade within days? So there is not truth to that? I should just mix it with 2 ml of BA with my 1 mg of IGF-1lr3 and not worry about back loading? This will be stable in my fridge for the 5 weeks I plan to use it? 50mcgs 4x week.
Sorry for all the questions there is just so much conflicting info.


----------



## blergs. (Jun 23, 2014)

Bigmac7887 said:


> Oh really that's interesting, I always read BA water would make it degrade within days? So there is not truth to that? I should just mix it with 2 ml of BA with my 1 mg of IGF-1lr3 and not worry about back loading? This will be stable in my fridge for the 5 weeks I plan to use it? 50mcgs 4x week.
> Sorry for all the questions there is just so much conflicting info.



It does not "make it degrade" but once mixed, it will start to degrade regardless. I rec using it up in around 4 weeks once mixed. 5 weeks is not too bad. make sure to keep it in fridge.  Have you used IGF1 LR3 or another IGF1 pep before?  your set  up is fine, so you plan to only use it for 5 weeks and then stop? 
Id rec a few cycles like that over the year to get some nice gains. I love igf1 and ghrp/grf hgh boosting combos. : P


----------



## blergs. (Jun 23, 2014)

OP, you may find some info on peptides I posted of some use, Here:
*Why peptides you use should be from a recombinant DNA source and not a (*MUST READ*)*
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/t...DNA-source-and-not-a-(*MUST-READ*)?highlight=


*Peptides: Tissue Growth & Protection and Practical use  *A noob must read**
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/t...d-Practical-use-*A-noob-must-read*?highlight=


----------



## Bigmac7887 (Jun 23, 2014)

I have a nice spot in the fridge for it. I have honestly never done any peptides or anything, I'm a complete noob lol. What I was reading was that you should take 20 days off then do 4-5 weeks on And repeat that. The reasoning for EOD is that sipposively there is no need to inject ED because of the long half life and to much will cause growth in unwanted areas such as intestines. This is of course just what I read. I'm just trying to play it safer since I'm new to everything.


----------



## Bigmac7887 (Jun 23, 2014)

Ahh thanks man. I will read those.


----------



## Bigmac7887 (Jun 23, 2014)

Well now after reading that first post I'm hoping my IGF is legit. As I got it allot cheaper then CEM product. I don't know if I can list sources or not but the source I bought from was recommended to me and Is supposed to sell good quality stuff.


----------



## blergs. (Jun 23, 2014)

Bigmac7887 said:


> Well now after reading that first post I'm hoping my IGF is legit. As I got it allot cheaper then CEM product. I don't know if I can list sources or not but the source I bought from was recommended to me and Is supposed to sell good quality stuff.



sometimes you can get lucky on some batches, but over the years, iv grown sick on unconsistency and shotty quality and just pay the extra, I haven't had any issues with CEM in years using them, but I do wait for a big sale to stock up on.

as for pinning, EOD is fine, iv done ed, eod, 3x a week ect.. not too much of a diff. I kinda liked 4 on 3 off and eod.  you can see what you like best over time, but the way you are thinking of doing it is not off. opinions may differ person to person, but I say  your set up is GTG.


----------



## Bigmac7887 (Jun 23, 2014)

It did say it was recombinant so hopefully it's legit. Yeah I checked out CEMs prices and a sale is defiantly when I would stock up. I'm excited to start this peptide and see what happens. Thank you for the fast responses and great info, I appreciate it man!


----------



## Bigmac7887 (Jun 23, 2014)

Also one last question, this is one of your stack recommendations from the link. 
Wk1-8 40mcg ed igf-1LR3
Wk1-12 0.5-1mg 2X a week CJC-1293
Wk1-12 100mcg 2-3X ed GHRP-2 or Ghrp-6

could I just do the IGF-1lr3 with the GHRP-2 and cut out the CJC? Would that be a good myscle building /fat loss stack? Also when you say wk1-8 for igf and wk1-12 for ghrp your implying that the igf is being run simultaneously with the ghrp up
until week 8 correct?


----------



## Rexsanka (Jun 23, 2014)

there are sooooooo many different sites that say to reconstitute with aa -__- as i am on my fourth day and im not feeling anything. i wonder if i got scammed or the aa had something to do with it.... any help on this?


----------



## Bigmac7887 (Jun 23, 2014)

I'm pretty sure AA wouldint hurt it. I think it is just not necessary as the BA seems to do just fine according to blergs. Although I'm a noob so take that as you will.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jun 24, 2014)

i use bac water works fine i all so dont use cem and all my stuff from about 5 or more diff sponsors all was on point.i have used cem stuff and it was good all so just higher but good.


----------



## Jn12345 (Jun 24, 2014)

thanks for the info!


----------



## Bigmac7887 (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks big ben


----------



## SuperLift (Jun 28, 2014)

Agree with blerg, Ive always mixed mine with bac water.  Try ElitePeptides.com..  guaranteed quality!  They have even been 3rd party tested unannounced multiple times!


----------



## Bigmac7887 (Jun 28, 2014)

SuperLift said:


> Agree with blerg, Ive always mixed mine with bac water.  Try ElitePeptides.com..  guaranteed quality!  They have even been 3rd party tested unannounced multiple times!



I ordered from extreme peptide. Heard they were good!


----------



## Rexsanka (Jun 28, 2014)

I tried elitepeptides. When the igf came it, the powder was stuck together ( meaning when I would turn the vial upside down,nothing would move) I thought that was weird. I order a new one from cem and the powder moved when I would turn the vial. I'm 3 days in and I feel it. Cem is double the price as elite but it's definitely working


----------



## Bigmac7887 (Jun 30, 2014)

Starting today. Going to do 5/3/1 bodybuilding style by Jim wendler. Plan is to lift, then pin 30 mins after. So I don't interfere with my natural igf production. According to my readings!


----------

